# Very Important Personal info posted on Spokeo



## truthfulwon

HEADS UP: Here's another intrusion into your life WORSE than the Census

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Millennium Ark: Hot News

Spokeo

March 20, 2010
By Holly Deyo

Yesterday an Internet friend alerted me to Spokeo. It is a personal database on YOU. It posts your age, gender, home value, home address, length of residence, locator map, occupation, family info plus a slew of other stuff.

I was horrified at this intrusion and lack of privacy, never mind the fact more than half of the posted information was dead wrong. If you want your personal data removed, here's what you do.

Go to Spokeo: People Search | White Pages | Phone Book | FREE!.

Enter your name in the SEARCH box. If you go by several names, check them too. Also, check for the names of your spouse and kids. Every single entry must be individually removed.

Hit Search.

When your name comes up, click on the location that matches. (Prepare to fume!)

This brings up your profile for all to see. ** COPY the URL where your information appears. **

REMOVAL FROM DATABASE

At the bottom of the page is the word PRIVACY. Spokeo | Remove a Listing.

Once there, paste in the saved URL, your email and the code provided.

Hit Remove Listing.

By return email, they will send you a URL that you must click or paste into your browser to complete the removal process.

SEND THEM A BLAST

If you are irritated by this exposure you may want to pay them a visit via their contact page: People Search | White Pages | Phone Book | FREE!. It's also found under CONTACT in small print at the bottom of the page.

I sent them the following:

Yours is a VERY unreliable, intrusive website. In checking what you had posted after someone alerted me to this, more than HALF of your data was incorrect.

I am contacting everyone I can think of as well as posting notices on our websites about being removed from your worrisome dis-information. You are WORSE than the Census.

Their website states to allow 1 business day for removal, which since this was Saturday, would likely be done on Tuesday. Instead, our personal information was removed within 5 minutes.

Millennium Ark: Hot News

I was absolutely shocked it showed my house of Google earth and it even had a picture of what sure looked like my car going through a intersection. Scary!! not to mention a lot of dis information. which I did get my name out of their database. if in theirs wonder who else has it.


----------



## kogneto

wow it got quite possibly _everything_ about me wrong.

says i'm in my 30's, married (close I suppose), I have children, I'm not interested politics, I'm an aquarius, and I live in my mother's home with my older brother, my father and his now ex-wife

if this is big brother, he must have downs:ignore:

I dunno seems like just doing a Google search of someone's full name would reveal a better picture about them (it would link you to my facebook, my work profile, any articles I've written, and maybe some forums from back when I actually used my real name for signing up for things)


----------



## truthfulwon

Mine was on there had my picture and a lot of info I posted on myspace. Which I justed deleted that account. Hadn't been on myspace for a long time. If you pay they give you more detailed info. They are trying to make money so you have to pay for more detail info.


----------



## UncleJoe

I don't know how, but I'm anonymous!! :2thumb: :beercheer: 
I tried 3 different configurations of my name and came up with no results. I even tried it with my screen name. Nada.


----------



## dewey

AWESOME!

I dont exist, but my wife however, is ASIAN! I always wanted to do an asian chick. Also, my 900 square foot home is valued over one million $$$! I aint changing shit. I love my new life. 

Seriously though, I am deleting this crap.


----------



## texican

They have an address that's ten years old, and all other info is incorrect. Yayy!


----------



## mosquitomountainman

Got on there and had my details removed. A lot of disinformation on it.

Thanks for the post.


----------



## Bigdog57

They list me twice - my address and my parent's address! One says I'm married, the other is correct (single).
My little slice of Suburban Heck that I paid $65000 for in 2001 is now valued at "1M+" and I built it in 2002(?)!
Most disturbing are the initial Google Map pinpointing both locations, the satellite view of Mom&Dad's place, and the StreetView pic of my place!
One has me as Pisces (correct) and the other as Aries (maybe confused with my sister?). The 'interests' are totally bogus.

I did the removal process for both entries but haven't got the return E-mails yet. I'm using my Yahoo "garbage collection" account, just in case they want to mine my good E-mail addy.


----------



## mosquitomountainman

The problem with Google Earth is that it gives coordinates as well. Maybe it's time to sell out and become mobile.


----------



## Bigdog57

BWAHAHAHA!!! I just plugged The Obamanation into Spokeo. I laughed myself silly for five minutes.......!!! 

ALL info categories are "unknown", except "Children - No", and he's "In a relationship". 
And the real kicker.....
"Not interested in politics"...... :2thumb:

Y'all would not believe just how many "Barack Obamas" are in this country! 

Spokeo - Barack Obama of Columbia:2132095477


----------



## ditzyjan56

Ahh the wonderful feeling of being a nobody:beercheer: They left me and mine off of their radar. Thanks for the tip will keep watch and see if we show up later, don't want to ask not to be on there when they don't know we exist to begin with.


----------



## rhrobert

Est. Home Value: $1M+ lmao


----------



## UncleJoe

I've looked up a lot of people I know and everyones house seems to be valued at 1 million +. I never realized how many rich friends I have! I hope I'm in their will.


----------



## mosquitomountainman

I looked up my wife's name and it asn't on there so I used her maiden name and got about 7 or 8 hits. They all had the same picture on them. Most had the same information on them. I typed in a few other names with about the same results. What a farce.

On the downside I typed in my mother's name they had a picture of her house (wrong address on it). The info. was wrong in several places also.


----------



## Bigdog57

Seems these type sites are always getting things wrong.
Google Maps has mine and a neighbor's address numbers swapped.
Google also has my phone number, that I had had since 2001, ascribed to someone else - a woman. I have gotten calls from some creditor looking for her - took me several times yelling at them before they finally believed she was NOT at this number!


----------

